# what do you guys think about this motor?



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

hey guys! found this motor on craigslist, seems a bit cheap for a running motor. Two questions will it fit in a 67 GTO and is it worth it?i will be doing a full rebuild with it.
79 olds 403 motor


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

There is a reason it is so cheap. Anything will fit with the right hammer. NO it is not worth it.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

im feeling like there is more to it than just head gaskets..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

boat anchor


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Just keep an eye out. Something will turn up. Are you looking for performance or just a pontiac engine?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

GTO= Pontiac engine...I have a very nice one listed in the for sale section....:cheers


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Heres the scenario we (my dad and i )have our original numbers matching motor in the car we want to haul and rebuild and not beat on that block so hard. so i wanted to get another motor build it up make it have some good power and put that in the car to drive the car with that motor and no worries of damaging the original block and well have a another motor that has some more power.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Buy the motor Eric has listed, if you want to hear what it will run like look in BearGFR's garage....thats a sweet deal with all the best "goFast" parts in it. If you put in anything but a Pontiac you will have to modify the car from original and then un-modify it to put the original motor back in. Where are you located i will keep an eye out for Pontiac blocks in your area. Have a few i might be letting go of soon...will post here first if i do.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

thank you instg8ter ill have to find it and look into it that sounds like a sweet deal! Im in the jersey Shore area, im like a half hour or so from Englishtown dragstrip. Yeah if anything should appear PM me or just post it no here that would be awsome.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heres a few 400's near you

Pontiac Motor engine 400 Trans am Firebird GTO


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A 403 Olds is not a performance oriented motor. Definite boat anchor. Not even a consideration. A Pontiac 326 or 350 would be a huge step up over one. Put a Pontiac 400 in your '67 GTO.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

yeah i saw those 400s i emailed the guy waiting for a reply.. and i was not sure just looking for a better performance motor to beat on so there is no worries of hurting the numbers matching block.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

basic 400 build will get you close to 400HP with the right guts


----------

